# Bear processor?



## Gerrik (Aug 17, 2017)

Does anyone know of one that still processes bears?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 17, 2017)

I would think any deer processor would process a bear. There may be a surcharge, but I don't see why they wouldn't. Both processors in Murray County do.


----------



## Gerrik (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 21, 2017)

Need to make sure you get a processor that knows what their doing when it comes to bear. Trichonosis does exist in bears and you need someone who knows how to process to prevent that and is very good about getting all the fat off of it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 21, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Need to make sure you get a processor that knows what their doing when it comes to bear. Trichonosis does exist in bears and you need someone who knows how to process to prevent that and is very good about getting all the fat off of it.



How exactly do you process meat to prevent thrichinosis?  I believe the only way to prevent getting it from your meat is to thoroughly cook it.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 21, 2017)

Yes have to cook it to kill it. 160 I think. Or I have heard you can freeze it for 30 + days and that will kill it also. But I always cook it above the 160 degree mark. Last years was cooked to around 200 or 210 till it was falling off the bone and it sure was good!


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 21, 2017)

I've always heard to cook it well done, like you would pork, to kill it..

Side note: I just cannot make myself like bear meat. I've tried and tried different ways to cook it. I always give mine away and Killer Kyle can have all the meat off of those I kill this year if I get lucky!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 22, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> How exactly do you process meat to prevent thrichinosis?  I believe the only way to prevent getting it from your meat is to thoroughly cook it.



By that I mean to make sure he does not age it. I'm not sure how it does, but I've read a bunch of things that say aging the meat can make the posssibiltiy of getting the disease go up.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 31, 2017)

I wouldn't toy around with aging and freezing to ensure parasites are killed. The only fool-proof way of eliminating ol' tricky is cooking meat to make sure internal temp is 160 (or 165 for myself) for 3-4 minutes. 

I've been eating a lot of bear burger for the last year--fantastic!! The roasts aren't bad either. Another important word of advice: Don't go dragging out a bear for 3 hours and then go show your buddies in town all day. Get it gutted and quartered as quickly as possible and then get it on ice. There's a reason why so many people don't like taste of wild big game....Because people treat their meat like crap. 

Prepare the meat correctly, use good recipes, and share it with your friends and coworkers so we can keep this hunting tradition alive and well. Non-hunters are likely to become our allies if they see use using what we kill for more than wall decoration...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 31, 2017)

I think anyone cooking bear for the first time needs to see what Steve Rinella has to say.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 17, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I think anyone cooking bear for the first time needs to see what Steve Rinella has to say.



Hmmm. interesting. This is something I didn't know


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 17, 2017)

"The boy larvae and the girl larvae make love in your stomach." Now theres an appetizing thought.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 17, 2017)

Uhhh, guess well well well done is the order of the day on bear meat for me(hog too)


----------



## Philbow (Sep 18, 2017)

I think processors that do wild hogs can do bears, but if the processor only does deer then they are not allowed to do bears. _Trichinella spiralis _contamination to the deer meat could occur unless special precautions are performed.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 18, 2017)

Buckman18 said:


> I've always heard to cook it well done, like you would pork, to kill it..
> 
> Side note: I just cannot make myself like bear meat. I've tried and tried different ways to cook it. I always give mine away and Killer Kyle can have all the meat off of those I kill this year if I get lucky!



Hopefully I won't need any donations this season Buckman!! Hey Buck, have you tried putting it on the smoker and making chunked BBQ sandwiches? I really love it that way!!


----------

